# 1999 Pathfinder Timing



## David3000 (Feb 1, 2012)

My 1999 Pathfinder got a new distributor because the cam position sensor failed. Now I need to check the timing, but appearently it's not a simple task.

According to Chiltons, the PCM must be placed in self-diagnostic mode. I'm pretty sure I've identified this as the silver box behind the lower dash panel above the gas pedel. I'm supposed to turn the mode selector with a screw driver. Well, I can see a couple of screws, one larger near the top looks like a mounting screw. The other is smaller and in a recessed area. There is also a second recessed area above this with no screw in it. Any idea if this is the mode selector? Also it is directly in line with the steering column and obscured by wraps of wire so I have had no luck getting a screwdriver in to try turning it.

There are no other screws visible from the floor. So does this mean I have to remove the PCM entirely to get at the mode selector? If true, it looks like I have to remove the entire lower panel of the dash - and since the screws/bolts are hidden up inside somewhere, this looks like a very time consuming task.

Is it posible that all of this is considered _standard procedure _for checking timing?

I found another reference to this on a seperate thread http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/114363-pathfinder-timing.html by lewisnc100 which seems to come from a different book, where he comments about the PCM setting, "no idea if this is required", but I'm thinking it must be if several sources list it.

This other thread also says to disconnect the TPS, but Chiltons does not, so is this something I should also consider?

Both sources mention bringing the truck to warm, shutting it off, restarting and racing the engine a bit before testing, but the way I understand it, most of this regards the PCM self-diagnostic mode. Otherwise everything other than running warm seems irrelevant.

Finally, is all of this extra work considered common knowledge? Or do most people just stick a timing light in the engine and wing it? 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Warm up the engine to normal operating temperature. Shut the engine off. Disconnect the throttle position sensor (this will put the ECM in a "fixed" mode). Start the engine and rev it a few times and let it idle. Check/adjust the ignition timing to 15 degrees (+/- 2) BTDC. Shut off the engine and reconnect the TPS.


----------



## David3000 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the reply smj999smj. I've seen references to ECM sometimes used in place of PCM, but I'm not sure that is accurate. Where you say 'put the ECM in a "fixed" mode', is that _effectively_ (as far as timing is concerned) the same as the PCM instructions in the manual? Or are you implying that the PCM stuff is not required if you do this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

ECM and PCM are pretty much interchangeable as terms (the difference being ECM's control engine management and PCM's control engine and transmission management); for discussions sake, they are pretty much the same thing. The method I described is how Nissan instructs to adjust the ignition timing if you don't have access to a Consult scantool.


----------



## David3000 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you for your help. I suspected an answer like this existed, but just couldn't find it.


----------



## qiksix (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi David3000, i'm the author of the codes post just wondering what symptoms you had to find the cam sensor had failed. Mines an 03 but i thought i'd just ask, is your cam sensor sepaerate or is it part the distributor(ignition module).
thanks


----------



## David3000 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey qiksix,
I just wrote a thread about my Cam Position Sensor problem here:

http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfin...on-sensor-failure-diagnostic.html#post1348712

Hope this helps.


----------

